# Reds breeding again!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Well, I noticed that my Red's tank was getting a little dirty so I did a really good cleaning and water change on Monday. Tuesday night they were already messing around with each other and digging in the gravel. I am at work now and my fiance just called me and said that I am gonna be a daddy to more P's soon because there are eggs in the tank again!







This is the third time in the last month and a half.

The first batch that they laid are doing really good right now. They are almost big enough to sell. The second batch didn't do so well and right now there are only 2 left. Hopefully I can get a lot of this third batch to survive.

Does anyone else's Red bury the eggs in the gravel after a few days? Mine digs the nest, lays the eggs, and then a couple days later she covers the nest up with gravel. Is this a normal habit?

Thanks!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sorry, double post. Could someone please remove one of these for me? Thanks!


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

cool congrats when my uncles rbp laid its eggs it berried the eggs in gravel 
so i guess its normal


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nice! They often respond to water changes, you can train them if you like.









The eggs are super small, and theres alot of commotion around the nest, they bound to get scattered about.

any chance of some pics?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Good stuff Piraya. Congrats on the new batch.


----------

